# Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü



## Thaurial (22. Mai 2015)

*Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mir hier im Forum sehr viele Leute geholfen haben mein Projekt zu realisieren, möchte ich nun nach ca. 1 Monat hin und herbauerei wenigstens ein paar Eindrücke hinterlassen was so passiert ist. Einiges an Hardware ging ein und aus, auch einige Komponenten der Wakü mussten getauscht werden - aber jetzt bin ich erstmal an einem Punkt angelangt mit dem ich mich wohl für eine Weile zufrieden geben kann. Hier erstmal die Fakten:

*Hardware:*

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe (weiß)
Board: ASUS Z97 ProGamer
CPU: i7 4790K
GPU: MSI Lightning R9 290X
RAM:  16GB G.Skill TridentX
BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 550W
*
Wakü:*


1x 140mm x 30mm Alphacool NExxos - REAR
1x 420mm x 30mm Alphacool NExxos - Top
1x 240mm x 45mm Alphacool Nexxos - Front
6x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2
Aquaero 5LT
Laing DDC 1T Plus PWM
Aqualis ECO 100ml

So nun einfach ein paar Bilder:

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umbau- noch mit alten Board:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finally:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ich konnte einige dazu ermuntern eine Wakü in das Enthoo Luxe zu bauen.


Zudem möchte ich mich nochmal ausdrücklich bei *Aquatuning bedanken*. Sie waren mir gegenüber immer freundlich und vorallem sehr flexibel und kulant  100%tige Empfehlung!

Besonderen dank noch an: *alm0st*, *Incredible Alk*, *Spattel* und *rudeboy*!


So ich hoffe euch gefällts und bis bald!

Thau


----------



## alm0st (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Glückwunsch zum neuen System, schaut richtig gut aus - gefällt mir  Freut mich wenn ich dir helfen konnte. Hoffe du hast noch lange Freude damit


----------



## SpatteL (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Ist wirklich klasse geworden!
Viel Spaß damit und danke für die Bilder, ist immer schön das Endergebnis einer Beratung zu sehen.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Wow, wirklich schön umgesetzt! 

Ich hoffe die Kühlleistung ist jetzt auch in dem Bereich wo du sie hinhaben wolltest bzw. wir sie dimensioniert haben.


----------



## Thaurial (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wow, wirklich schön umgesetzt!
> 
> Ich hoffe die Kühlleistung ist jetzt auch in dem Bereich wo du sie hinhaben wolltest bzw. wir sie dimensioniert haben.



Ja die Temperaturen liegen jetzt nach ~2h Witcher bei 

max. 39°C Wasser
max 56°C CPU (Schnitt 49)
max 60°C GPU (Schnitt 52)

damit bin ich zufrieden. ich könnte die Werte noch senken, dafür müsste ich die Lüfter über 700rpm laufen lassen, aber das passt so erstmal. Demnächst teste ich das ganze noch etwas mehr mit OC der CPU + GPU


----------



## Leob12 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Schönes System, bin ja ein Fan von weiß. 

Wieviel hat denn die WaKü ca gekostet?^^


----------



## Thaurial (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Habe ein paar Sachen geändert, hin und her geschickt. Aber es dürften so um die 550€ gewesen sein.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Schnäppchen^^ Fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Die Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte^^


----------



## Thaurial (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schnäppchen^^ Fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Die Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte^^



Ja ich glaube das "Lightning" steht für hohen Strombedarf 

Ich werde mich die Tage mal ans OC der Karte begeben. Zu den ~500€ - ich würde behaupten das ist ein normaler Preis für ne anständige Custom Wakü mit 3 Radiatoren (CPU+GPU). Klar günstiger geht immer, gerade wenn man keinen Wert auf Optik legt.


----------



## jkox11 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Sehr flotter Build  

Ja die Lightning ist Hölle (im positivem Sinne ) ! 

Viel Spass mit der Karre, bin voller Neid


----------



## Thaurial (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Sehr flotter Build
> 
> Ja die Lightning ist Hölle (im positivem Sinne ) !
> 
> Viel Spass mit der Karre, bin voller Neid




Danke - ich freue mich sehr über die positiven Rückmeldungen. 

Es war auch wirklich etwas Arbeit und es hat erstrecht garnicht so geklappt wie geplant 

Aber das Ergebnis zählt - ich glaub meine Frau hat das ganze Thema genausoviele Nerven gekostet wie mich selbst


----------



## bennySB (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Danke - ich freue mich sehr über die positiven Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Es war auch wirklich etwas Arbeit und es hat erstrecht garnicht so geklappt wie geplant
> 
> Aber das Ergebnis zählt - ich glaub meine Frau hat das ganze Thema genausoviele Nerven gekostet wie mich selbst




Ohne ne Frau mit genug Nerven wären solche Projekte eh zum scheitern verurteilt xD
(solange man auch ne Frau zur Verfügung hat)


----------



## Trash123 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Ich wurde sagen das Projekt ist Klasse geworden, manchmal bringen Frauen auch kreative Ideen ein


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Kleine frage, eig. könnte men ja den HDD Käfig rausbaun und dann vorne nen 280 Radi rein, oder??


----------



## Lt.Ford (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

280er passt nicht. Nur 240er.

Ansonsten schöner Build. Meiner sieht fast genau so aus (aber in Blau )


----------



## Thaurial (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> 280er passt nicht. Nur 240er.
> 
> Ansonsten schöner Build. Meiner sieht fast genau so aus (aber in Blau )



Danke!

@leo, da hat der Kollege Ford recht. Zum Thema Push/Pull in der Front. Wie man auf einem Bild sieht ist ohne HDD Cages noch schön Platz für die Pumpe. Wenn man jetzt noch 2 Lüfter im Pull platziert, wird das schon deutlich enger für die Pumpe..


----------



## the_leon (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Schade, im meinem Thread wurde mir gesagt, dassn 280er platz hat...
Ich denke, dassn 240 nexxos monsta mehr Leistung hat alsn 280 st30


----------



## marvinj (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



leokasi schrieb:


> Schade, im meinem Thread wurde mir gesagt, dassn 280er platz hat...
> Ich denke, dassn 240 nexxos monsta mehr Leistung hat alsn 280 st30



Alle Infos was passt gibt meist imemr auf der Herstellerseite. Geht deutlich schneller und man muss nich fragen:
Phanteks- Enthoo Luxe

Ich find das sehr gut gelungen mit deiener Wakü 
Für alle mit mehr Platzbedürfnissen gibts ja das Primo


----------



## Thaurial (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



marvinj schrieb:


> Alle Infos was passt gibt meist imemr auf der Herstellerseite. Geht deutlich schneller und man muss nich fragen:
> Phanteks- Enthoo Luxe
> 
> Ich find das sehr gut gelungen mit deienbr Wakü
> Für alle mit mehr Platzbedürfnissen gibts ja das Primo



Danke!

Ja manchmal verwirren die Forenenträge ohne "Belege" etwas mehr als sie bringen. 


@leo: Du musst halt schauen, dass Du noch genug Platz hast für deine Pumpe. Willst Du den Monsta + Push und/oder Pull betreiben? Das wäre mir persönlich zu viel. Damit es durch das Window schön aussieht sollte die Pumpe nicht wesentlich weiter in das Gehäuseinnere ragen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## the_leon (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Hm, dann muss ich mal überlegen


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Hübsche Kiste, kommt bei mir auch wenn ich die passenden Teile dazu finde (vor allem Doppelhelix-AGB die auf eine D5 passen!), allerdings mach ich das mit nem schwarzen Luxe 

Gefällt mir, schön immer wieder die Phanteks-Gehäuse in guten Händen zu sehen, wo sie die nötige Liebe und ordentliche Teile verpasst bekommen


----------



## marvinj (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Was meinst du von der Größe her reicht das Luxe , oder empfielst du für eine Neuanschaffung lieber das Primo? 
Also wenn man wirklich gerne 3 Radis einbauen will


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Also, im Luxe würde ich nen 420 oben einbauen und nen 240 vorne, wenn am boden dann noch ne Pumpe steht, dann wirds da vom Platz her knapp, vllt. Passt ja hinten noch n 140er...


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



marvinj schrieb:


> Was meinst du von der Größe her reicht das Luxe , oder empfielst du für eine Neuanschaffung lieber das Primo?
> Also wenn man wirklich gerne 3 Radis einbauen will



Naja die Radiatorabmessungen die das Gehäuse unterbringen kann, sind bei Phanteks gut aufgelistet.
Wenn man bereit ist, beide HDD-Käfige zu entsorgen und die Pumpe&AGB dahin zu verlegen wo sie nicht stören (also nach oben), kriegt man unten und vorne noch 240mm (leider keine 280mm), oben geht max 420mm rein. Das Luxe bietet oben noch extra Platz für Lüfter, somit kann man Radiator + Lüfter bis zum Motherboard abmessen und trotzdem noch Push/Pull oben realisieren. 
Will man 1 HDD-Käfig behalten, passt nur 1 Radiator unten rein, vorne geht nix. 
Das Primo ist geil, kostet aber schon deutlich mehr als das Luxe, hier ist auch die Frage - braucht man das Monster aka Primo?
Ich bin mit meinem Luxe zufrieden. 
So siehts bei mir oben aus:
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/EEBFAKogUZ1V5sWCGI5N9_VjTitzi5i0t-Pt_KMp7BI=w320-h213-no
360er Radi mit Noiseblocker e-Loops druff. 

Aber wenn du wirklich 3 dicke Radiatoren willst und das Geld für Primo nicht zu schade ist (und vor allem ein bigtower kein Thema ist) - nimm es. Das Primo kann eigentlich alles aufnehmen was man einbauen kann.


----------



## marvinj (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja die Radiatorabmessungen die das Gehäuse unterbringen kann, sind bei Phanteks gut aufgelistet.
> Wenn man bereit ist, beide HDD-Käfige zu entsorgen und die Pumpe&AGB dahin zu verlegen wo sie nicht stören (also nach oben), kriegt man unten und vorne noch 240mm (leider keine 280mm), oben geht max 420mm rein. Das Luxe bietet oben noch extra Platz für Lüfter, somit kann man Radiator + Lüfter bis zum Motherboard abmessen und trotzdem noch Push/Pull oben realisieren.
> Will man 1 HDD-Käfig behalten, passt nur 1 Radiator unten rein, vorne geht nix.
> Das Primo ist geil, kostet aber schon deutlich mehr als das Luxe, hier ist auch die Frage - braucht man das Monster aka Primo?
> ...



Super danke dir für die Info


----------



## Thaurial (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja die Radiatorabmessungen die das Gehäuse unterbringen kann, sind bei Phanteks gut aufgelistet.
> Wenn man bereit ist, beide HDD-Käfige zu entsorgen und die Pumpe&AGB dahin zu verlegen wo sie nicht stören (also nach oben), kriegt man unten und vorne noch 240mm (leider keine 280mm), oben geht max 420mm rein. Das Luxe bietet oben noch extra Platz für Lüfter, somit kann man Radiator + Lüfter bis zum Motherboard abmessen und trotzdem noch Push/Pull oben realisieren.
> Will man 1 HDD-Käfig behalten, passt nur 1 Radiator unten rein, vorne geht nix.
> Das Primo ist geil, kostet aber schon deutlich mehr als das Luxe, hier ist auch die Frage - braucht man das Monster aka Primo?
> ...



 Ein Mora ist auch eine sehr gute Lösung. Ich denke wenn man über eine potente SLI GPU und CPU OC verfügt und diese kühlen möchte, sollte man 

a) zu einem primo mit 2x420ern oder mehr
b) zu einem Mora 

greifen.


----------



## Trash123 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

@marvin: schaue dir mal das TT Core X9 an, da passen viele Radis rein...


----------



## marvinj (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*



Trash123 schrieb:


> @marvin: schaue dir mal das TT Core X9 an, da passen viele Radis rein...


Ist aber auch vollkommen überdimensioniert^^
Und nicht soo schön


----------



## Trash123 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten....


----------



## DarkSmith2 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

hmm ich hab das selbe case in schwarz, würde es einen großen unterschied machen wenn ich einen dickeren Radiator (@top) nehme aber die Lüfter über den Radiator platziere? (pull config)


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü*

Ne, macht es nicht.
Du kannst oben max. 65mm anbringen und darüber die Lüfter.


----------

